# Suns GM Draft - Central Division [#2 Detroit Pistons]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Rules

Open to all... even GMs. You cannot vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). Vote seriously, and realistically, based on the final lineups for who you think would be the best in each Div. There will be a 48 Hour Time limit. In the event of a tie, we will expand the voting till the tie is broken by one vote.

After the divisions are completed, The top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.

Same thing. Vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 48 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.



If I put someone out of position, let me know. I just went through, and did the ones myself that I didn't see a roster from.



It is open to analysis or discussion. I would've locked the thread if it weren't.
*











* GM: GM3

C- Chris Kaman/Brian Skinner 
PF- Dwight Howard/Nick Collison/Scott Padgett
SF- Andres Nocioni/Eduardo Najera/Lamond Murrary
SG- J.R Smith/Mickael Pietrus
PG-Devin Harris/Keith Bogans



*











* GM: THE MATRIX 31 

C- Samuel Dalembert/ Jackson Vroman
PF- Kenyon Martin/ Danny Fortson/ Maciej Lampe 
SF- Luol Deng/Jumaine Jones
SG- Joe Johnson/Bonzi Wells
PG- Derek Fisher/Eric Snow


*











* GM: New Jazzy Nets

C- Jeff Foster/ Rafael Araujo
PF- Shawn Marion/Austin Croshere/Clifford Robinson
SF- Ron Artest/Grant Hill
SG- Corey Maggette / Bernard Robinson
PG- Baron Davis/ Smush Parker / Travis Diener

*











* GM: Juxtaposed

C- Shaquille O'Neal/Rasho Nesterovic/Mark Madsen
PF - Antawn Jamison/Kris Humphries
SF - Wally Szczerbiak/Desmond Mason/Sasha Pavlovic
SG - Fred Jones/Monta Ellis
PG - TJ Ford/Salim Stoudamire
*











* GM: qross1fan

C- Dan Gadzuric/Etan Thomas/Johan Petro
PF- Elton Brand/Ryan Gomes/Brian Cardinal
SF- Mike Dunleavy, Jr./Quinton Ross
SG- Josh Childress/ Ime Udoka
PG- Raymond Felton/Sasha Vujacic

*


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

Tough... I go with the Pistons.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

I can't decide between two teams, I'll put my vote up later but it's tough to decide. 

Hey Diss, why can't we have two divisions running at once, it would run faster and people who come on once every two days or so can vote for both rather than just one if we make it 48 hours instead of 24?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



ss03 said:


> I can't decide between two teams, I'll put my vote up later but it's tough to decide.
> 
> Hey Diss, why can't we have two divisions running at once, it would run faster and people who come on once every two days or so can vote for both rather than just one if we make it 48 hours instead of 24?



Well I don't know how to change when the poll closes. Not sure If _I_ have that power. I'll put up the next division though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Dissonance19 said:


> Well I don't know how to change when the poll closes. Not sure If _I_ have that power. I'll put up the next division though.



I can chang the time, want an extra day?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Weasel said:


> I can chang the time, want an extra day?



all righty, yeah. people may want it that way more


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Tough... I go with the Pistons.


Mags and BDiddy are too fragile, so I went with Chicago's front court.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Dissonance19 said:


> all righty, yeah. people may want it that way more


Done.

Now comes the hard part of voting for the winner, tough choice.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Weasel said:


> Done.
> 
> Now comes the hard part of voting for the winner, tough choice.



Yeah, seriously. I'm having a hard time too.

In southeast division, which kinda makes this system flawed, Washington may get all the votes, which wouldn't allow other teams to get enough votes into the playoffs ahead of NY, Boston even though they may be better than them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, seriously. I'm having a hard time too.
> 
> In southeast division, which kinda makes this system flawed, Washington may get all the votes, which wouldn't allow other teams to get enough votes into the playoffs ahead of NY, Boston even though they may be better than them.



Interesting, you can either allow a max of 2 votes or you can have some sort of wilcard vote?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Weasel said:


> Interesting, you can either allow a max of 2 votes or you can have some sort of wilcard vote?



2 may not be enough. Maybe if they get like 9 votes (cuz it allows them the chance at the #1 seed) and I'll crown em division champs already, allowing others to vote for other teams?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, seriously. I'm having a hard time too.
> 
> In southeast division, which kinda makes this system flawed, Washington may get all the votes, which wouldn't allow other teams to get enough votes into the playoffs ahead of NY, Boston even though they may be better than them.


could you make a wildcard voting? can you make a 12 option poll? If not, you could cut down some teams that don't get any votes or are incomplete.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



Vuchato said:


> could you make a wildcard voting? can you make a 12 option poll? If not, you could cut down some teams that don't get any votes or are incomplete.



What, like just allow the voting determine division champs, then have a separate poll of other teams who got votes, and seed the others by how many votes they get then?

Let's just see if it continues though. still plenty of time left. Other teams could still votes allowing them to get enough to get into the playoffs


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

How about the Divisional winners are seeded 1-2-3 depending on the votes they get and are in the playoffs, from there, you can make 2 threads, 1 per conference involving any teams that got atleast a vote or you felt deserved a vote, and the 5 highest vote getters from there are the other five teams in the playoffs. Also, in that thread you could allow 5 votes a person or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*



ss03 said:


> How about the Divisional winners are seeded 1-2-3 depending on the votes they get and are in the playoffs, from there, you can make 2 threads, 1 per conference involving any teams that got atleast a vote or you felt deserved a vote, and the 5 highest vote getters from there are the other five teams in the playoffs. Also, in that thread you could allow 5 votes a person or something.



Yeah, I was gonna do that for division winners. Whoever had the most would get seeded that way.

I'd rather save time from making 2 polls though, by just declaring the team the winner after they get past 8 because other divisions should be competitive in voting. This may be the only case someone runs away with it. Still, really 2 days away though, some may get votes. I don't know. We'll figure it out


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

Im getting confuzed on wut u guys are saying. Why cant we just do division winners are seeded 1-2-3. Then we do a thread for the 4th seed. Then a thread for the 5th seed. 6th seed. 7th and 8th seed. Either that or just a thread voting for the best team left, and the top 5 vote getters are in the playoffs, in the order of votes they got. U only need two threads for that. But the thing is, if one or two teams gets almost all the votes, then it will get very messed up. Thats why i think my first suggestion would be better, but we would need A LOT of threads to do it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

That's too many threads. I'll decide how the votes come about tomorrow. If they're enough to get ones who should be in, no need to do more threads


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

GM: Juxtaposed

C- Shaquille O'Neal/Rasho Nesterovic/Mark Madsen
PF - Antawn Jamison/Kris Humphries
SF - Wally Szczerbiak/Desmond Mason/Sasha Pavlovic
SG - Fred Jones/Monta Ellis
PG - TJ Ford/Salim Stoudamire

This is a tough choice, but....Shaq's still tough, Jamison's incredible, Wally can still shoot 'em up, and TJ Ford has huge potential.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

Very close but i'll take the Pacers.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

This is the toughest division, in my opinion. I took the Bulls, based on their front court, their talented young point guard and their depth. I think they have the best bench. Benches weren't a big factor to me in the other divisions because there was a clear-cut best starting five in each of those, to me, and starting fives trump benches by a large amount.

In this case, it's close enough that benches matter and the Bulls have depth as well as a good starting five.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [Voting open to all]*

about 4 hrs till this poll expires


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

updated title here too.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

pistons by a long shot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Detroit for me, nice collection of players


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Poll closes in 20 mins or so.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

Voting closed...

*Central Division Champions










Detroit Pistons *


Final Standings
Detroit Pistons 18
Chicago Bulls 11
Indiana Pacers 2
Cleveland Cavaliers 0
Milwaukee Bucks 0


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Central Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

boooooooooooooooooo!

jk Nice job Jazzy.


----------

